# Empire Labs



## spaz (Apr 8, 2005)

*Empire Labs real deal?*

I would like to know if anyone has tried Empire labs products? I recently came upon 2 vials of enanthate and i'm leary to mess with it until I hear from someone with some experience with this flavour.


Ha anyone used or is using this product?

Empire Labs
Enanthate 200
200mg/ml
10ml total volume


any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## jsjs24 (Apr 9, 2005)

A Canadian bro will have to help you here bro.


----------



## stussy (Apr 9, 2005)

fairly new.  I'll PM you the site to check. Some good reviews of Empire. So many new canadian ug labs, hard to keep track. There is some other good labs, that have been around for a while.


----------



## heavy (Apr 9, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> There is some other good labs, that have been around for a while.



Especially Orbit, they are by far the best UG lab in canada.


----------



## spaz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys..


----------



## stussy (Apr 13, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Especially Orbit, they are by far the best UG lab in canada.



Much agreed.


----------



## scoooot (Apr 25, 2005)

Dear Readers, im from Ontario and have recently purchased a 3rd ever bottle of D-Bol (First 2 were Denkal 10mg Blue)
  I am very sketched out by this new product, i dont have a picture for you yet but i can describe it picture perfect.  White Bottle. Shitty low budget construction with a crease in the sticker, no shiny sticker either.
 Instead of pills, there are 10mg, red soft capsules that break apart and spill a soft white powder that i would compare to Flower. Picture a bottle of those, and thats what i have, it could be anything, but this guy is legit so at the worst im sure its just flower or something, but he said this was new and UG so i dunno, let me hear your opinions, and what exactly is the D Bol chem, is it even a white powder?


----------



## GOHST222 (May 12, 2005)

Hey In Ontario Here. Been Using Enenthate For About 10 Weeks And Have Seen No Results. Also Tried Empires Dianabol With No Results. I Wouldnt Recomend Using Empire.

Was Wondering How I Can Get A Hold Of Some Gear By Orbit. Can Anyone Help.


----------



## spaz (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep.. bunk

Got nothing from it.


----------

